# In search of



## James case (Dec 10, 2020)

Folk I raise poultry and got hit they came in and killed 17 birds in one night look in north central florida for a female live stock Guardian dog if spayed even better to do the job for me it would be part of the family so IAM looking for a keeper that can do the job age don't matter if it's a good girl thank you I hope someone can help James


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 12, 2021)

James case said:


> Folk I raise poultry and got hit they came in and killed 17 birds in one night look in north central florida for a female live stock Guardian dog if spayed even better to do the job for me it would be part of the family so IAM looking for a keeper that can do the job age don't matter if it's a good girl thank you I hope someone can help James


Maybe check at rescue pages or organizations in your area...  your local pound might have numbers for you to call.


----------



## Pinewood Ridge (Feb 21, 2021)

Check on https://rescueme.org
They have all breeds in all states up for adoption, including many LSG breeds.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm going to assume you are looking for one that is already Trained ?
I would see if there is a farm group in your area.  They may know of someone that has a true LSG dog breeder and trainer.  You don't just want any dog.


----------

